# Using a PC/Media Sub in a Budget Home Theater



## n8thegr8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi all, first time poster here, I've decided to throw together some older speakers in my household to make a low-end surround setup, and would like to put the subwoofer from Cambridge Soundworks' high-end pc/media 2.1 setup into play.

It has a 1/8" input (and the sub itself outputs signals to the left and right speakers, which I won't be using). My question is, if I want to use this subwoofer, would hooking up the sub-out from my receiver using a mono RCA-->1/8" cable work for my purposes? 

Will I be losing out on subwoofer quality since it was designed to receive a full-spectrum frequency signal rather than the low-end from a receiver?

Thanks for your input, appreciate it.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Should work just fine. You don't lose anything.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, it will work but remember that subs that come with PC speaker systems are not really true subs as they do not go down very low usually no lower than 30Hz and also tend to cover much higher frequencies as the satellite speakers do not usually play below 500Hz.


----------



## n8thegr8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Ok that makes sense. Should I make any special adjustments on my receiver to compensate?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

n8thegr8 said:


> Ok that makes sense. Should I make any special adjustments on my receiver to compensate?


Yes, you will need to set the low pass filter at its highest setting unless the main speakers you are using have the capabilities of playing the lower frequencies.


----------



## n8thegr8 (Jun 6, 2008)

This would be a low-pass filter on the sub? (to filter out the higher freqs)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

if the sub has a LPF adjustment then yes but your receiver should also have one in its menu unless it several years old then it most likely wont and usually defaults at 80Hz.


----------

